# water change



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey

I did a water change today.

You think my system will crash? :shock:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

April fools - very funny bob


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Har har har..
I remember you using the same joke before ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

oh dern

you guys spoiled it this year.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

having payed attention to everything i've done with my tank water during it's life, ... i'm reaching a point of getting antsy for a large water change to ensure i can do something about the deficiencies i am seeing in the plants. ... right now it's very ... levels have built up from things i've added & over a years worth of feedings (fish food for fish) ... and no april fools, i want to fix things and while i could continue to go without water changes, ... things won't get better, ... and adding things to the water column i worry greatly about things reaching unhealthy levels.

i just have to actually get the water change going, ... i'm thinking like 80% just to make sure the water is at a safer (not going to consider it "safe") point to start considering & acting on what the tank needs to do better than it's doing now.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The first gallon is the hardest ;-)


If it's been as long as I think it has I would do several smaller changes of 25-30 before doing the big one.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

What's your PH at flear ? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

added a PH buffer so the water is 7.0

good point, i have no idea what my tap water is,


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with jaysee. If it's been s long time since a water change start with several small changes so you don't shock your system and build up to larger changes. Check your tank water parameters and your tap water parameters so you know what you're dealing with before you start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

took me awhile.

2 water changes, about 25% each, 2 days apart
vacuumed substrate on side without plants (personal opinion - considering, i don't think it was that bad, but after 1.5 years, overdue as there's no plants & no excuse for that side of the tank)
(roots are good on the rest of the tank 

KH - under 1 (API test) (tank & tap water)
GH - 7 tank, 4 tap (have to retest tank)
PH - guessing 7.0 for tank (no idea tap)

water is no longer tea colored (well very mild)
(i still want to replace the substrate with dirt.)

going to try keeping up water changes like this the rest of the week, ... well "1 week" counting as 7 days of similar water changes (every second day)

then i'll worry about getting the water parameters where i want them and work on fertilizers again.
-unless others have better experience to help me out here

one step at a time


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step ;-)


----------

